# Gravel siphon question



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I was wondering, I hear you guys talk about siphoning the gravel and in the same sentence I hear you talk about doing a water change. But when use my gravel siphon I usually take out about 25-30% of the water isn't this considered a water change?????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You are preforming a water change when you vacume the gravel, but they are 2 different functions of tank maintanence. There are gravel vacs you can use that do not remove any water, and you can do a water change without vacuming the gravel.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Just listen to G G he know what he is talking about.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

A python from Wal-Mart will do both at the same time.


----------

